# Bachelor in Mathematics



## Stijn

Ahoj,

I'm trying to write an introduction of myself in Czech, and I'm stuck with my degree of Bachelor in Mathematics.
I suppose Bachelor will be "bakalař" and mathematics is "matematika", but with what prepositium/case should connect them?

And when I want to say that I have a "Bachelor in Mathematics *from* the Katholic University of Leuven" (katolická univerzita v Lovani), what preposition should I use for "from"? "od"?

Děkuju,
Stijn


----------



## winpoj

You don't need any preposition, just a genitive case. You are "bakalář matematiky" - like "doktor filozofie" or "magistr biologie".

For the whole thing you can use this formulation:

"Titul bakaláře matematiky jsem získal (or získala if you are a woman) na Katolické univerzitě v Lovani."


----------



## Jana337

Welcome! 

We formulate it differently: 
Úspěšně jsem absolvoval(a) bakalářské studium matematiky na Katolické univerzitě v Lovani.
You can sometimes hear "titul v matematice" and "titul z matematiky" but I don't find them natural at all.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

This "_ ___ univerzitě v ____" (as in Univerzita Karlova v Praze) follows the same logic of "_vitej v_" ? 

Mimochodem, vitej v foru, Stijne!

Ah, and how about capital letters for studying/science areas, for example "studuje matematiku/Matematiku"? 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Jana337

> This "_ ___ univerzitě v ____" (as in Univerzita Karlova v Praze) follows the same logic of "_vitej v_" ?


What do you mean by "the same logic"?
Na univerzitě - the preposition "na" requires the locative case here; "v" - also followed by the locative case.
"Vítej v" - imperative + preposition followed by the locative case. 



> Ah, and how about capital letters for studying/science areas, for example "studuje matematiku/Matematiku"?


We don't use them.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Děkuji, Jano.

Forget about "the same logic", it was a silly question. 

Na shledanou.:


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:


> What do you mean by "the same logic"?


My guess is that Tagerela's point was why we use "University in" instead of "University of".

Possibly because we haven't the preposition "of" and use genitive instead. The Czech genitive never express location. We use either locative (univerzita v Praze) or adjective (pražská univerzita) for it.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Werrr, yes, that was I meant. But then I realised that is the kind of question that make little sense for native speakers. 

Děkuji 

Na shledanou.:


----------

